# Boss plow light problems!



## BobTwardowski (Oct 13, 2012)

Just installed a used BOSS 8'6" super duty straigt blade on my '00 Chevy silverado 2500. All plow functions work fine as in up,down,left and right.The problem comes when I flip the switch from "TRUCK" to "PLOW" lights. The truck lights go off,parking lights stay ON on the truck but the plow lights do not come on. Also the high beam indicator on the dash will illuminate but wont flip to low beam.I do have left and right turn signal on plow and have determined headlamp bulbs plowside to be good.With the switch flipped to "TRUCK" all light functions work properly on the truck. I have verified good battery ground for the truckside harness and good power.I have also triple checked the headlight harness adapters for proper orientation which is "B" up.With the truck ignition on lights to the on position and switch flipped to "PLOW" lights I have battery voltage at plow light bulb plugs,both low and high beam plugs which I think is odd.I have hooked another truck to my plow and all lights worked fine so i have determined it to be truckside. I have a 4 relay harness and removed all relays and replaced them with known good ones and still no plow lights.Plowside 13 pin plug is new,ground at plow motor is shiny and corrosion free. I dont know where to take it from here please HELP!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

you can start here ...........http://www.bossplow.com/support

comb it over . sounds like a simple wiring fix


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

you need to swap the commons. 00 are low side switched your plow must have come off a newer model truck, they changed to high side in 03. the instructions include the information on how to do this.


----------



## BobTwardowski (Oct 13, 2012)

basher;1518370 said:


> you need to swap the commons. 00 are low side switched your plow must have come off a newer model truck, they changed to high side in 03. the instructions include the information on how to do this.


I have read through The BOSS installation manual and poured over the schematics, have not found the commons that need to be switched. Could you elaborate? Thanks for your help.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Page two upper right hand corner
http://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/MSC04601.pdf


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Your headlight adapters are configured correctly if they're on the "B" side. But quadruple double check them again as that is the issue 99% of the time.


Also check the vehicle option connector in the main harness to be sure it's in the standard orientation. Being a used setup the last vehicle it was on it may have been configured for reverse orientation which will create the issue you're having too.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

If you've got voltage at the plow lights, then sounds like missing ground.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

jasonv;1518717 said:


> If you've got voltage at the plow lights, then sounds like missing ground.


Afraid not. Not when there's B+ on both plugs simultaneously. That is a configuration issue. :waving:


----------



## BobTwardowski (Oct 13, 2012)

Rechecked light adapter orientation, "B" faces locking clip on all plugs and gray is plugged to gray and black plugged to black. I also varified the vehicle option plug to be in standard configuration.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

For clarification, which body style is it? They came both ways in 2000.


----------



## BobTwardowski (Oct 13, 2012)

B&B;1519268 said:


> For clarification, which body style is it? They came both ways in 2000.


Happy Thanksgiving, it's NEW body style.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

For some reason I keep getting the "server busy" spiel here today Bob so email me directly and we'll finish getting this taken care of.


----------



## BobTwardowski (Oct 13, 2012)

B&B;1519698 said:


> For some reason I keep getting the "server busy" spiel here today Bob so email me directly and we'll finish getting this taken care of.


I'm not finding your Email address on this mobile format. My Email is [email protected] Thanks for your help.


----------



## BobTwardowski (Oct 13, 2012)

B&B-

Your Email to me came through but my replies to your yahoo account are being returned to me as " undeliverable". Oh the wonders of modern technology.


----------



## BobTwardowski (Oct 13, 2012)

Problem solved, corroded wires just before bumper plug (Truckside) were to blame.


----------



## Chuck Errett (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a 2002 2500hd with the same problem. I replaced the plug on the truck harness but did not notice any other issues with the wiring. Does anyone know which terminals should be "hot" when testing for power at the truck plug?


----------

